
Signal Threatens to Leave the US If Earn IT Act Passes - pferde
https://www.wired.com/story/signal-earn-it-ransomware-security-news/
======
itcrowd
1 day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22825344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22825344)

~~~
pferde
Thanks, I haven't seen that. HN simply moves too fast these days.

------
dwheeler
If you care about the EARN IT proposed law, and you are a US citizen, then you
should be contacting your House and Senate Representatives. Yes, I'm aware
that they may ignore your comment. But you should do it anyway.

